# Monetary status of the Brady Campaign / HCI



## Grenadier (Jun 15, 2010)

Encouraging read:

http://www.examiner.com/x-30265-Det...gun-rights-as-the-Brady-Campaign-withers-away



> The Brady Campaign to End Gun Violence is the flagship group for the gun control effort. The Brady Campaign absorbed the Million Mom March in 2001 when that organization's membership dropped so low as to be no longer self-sustaining.
> Information provided by the Center for Responsive Politics , and derived from the FEC reports, shows that the Brady Campaign to End Gun Violence - Voter Education PAC, raised an all-time high of over *$1.7 million* in the *2000* election cycle and distributed over *$1.6 million* of those funds.
> 
> 
> ...



Still, despite the low $$$ numbers, I suspect that there's always some unwholesome individual the likes of George Soros or the Joyce Foundation ready to infuse more cash into them...


----------



## Empty Hands (Jun 15, 2010)

Grenadier said:


> ....I suspect that there's always some unwholesome individual the likes of *George Soros* or the Joyce Foundation ready to infuse more cash into them...



So Soros is "unwholesome" because he has money and supports causes on the left he agrees with?  Are Richard Melon Scaife and Sam Walton "unwholesome"?


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 15, 2010)

Empty Hands said:


> So Soros is "unwholesome" because he has money and supports causes on the left he agrees with?


 
George Soros is a corrupt individual.  Considering that he's a convicted felon, who attempted to profit through illegal means, that is enough to make him unwholesome in my mind.  

Furthermore, if someone spits on the Bill of Rights, then wouldn't you consider that person to be rather unwholesome as well?  



> Are Richard Melon Scaife


 
If you wish to discuss that in the Study, then please feel free to start a topic there.  Otherwise, please keep your discussion relevant to the topic at hand.


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you for speaking the Truth Grenadier.

The erosion of the second amendment is just one of the many steps that those who wish to control us and destroy our country are taking.
May HCI, their socialist sponsors, and the Brady's suffer the wrath they have brought upon themselves through their actions.


----------

